# Am I mad



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok. Started looking to upgrade from my Nespresso machine and have just about settled on a Gaggia Classic PID'd

However I like milky drinks and need to produce 2 in reasonable time and think this may be an issue on the Classic

So I have now found the Mara. Read the reviews and am considering going down this route

would it be too big a step up and am I better going the Classic first and upgrading later


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

What sort of grinder do you have ? Spending £1000 on your first expresso machine is a bit like passing your driving test and buying a ferrari. You probably won't be able to get the most out of the machine at the start. That having been said if you have the cash to burn, you can have a lot of fun in that ferrari.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uriel4953 said:


> What sort of grinder do you have ? Spending £1000 on your first expresso machine is a bit like passing your driving test and buying a ferrari. You probably won't be able to get the most out of the machine at the start. That having been said if you have the cash to burn, you can have a lot of fun in that ferrari.


 Hi

I don't have a grinder but would pair either machine with a Minion Specialita which seems to be a popular combination

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Mark70 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't have a grinder but would pair either machine with a Minion Specialita which seems to be a popular combination
> 
> ...


 Getting a Gaggia classic has no real down sides, if you find that making expresso isn't your thing as long as you don't pay over the odds on the machine, you will easily make your money back selling it on, it also means if you decide you want something more expensive like the lelit again you can sell it on no money lost. It also give you a point of reference for looking at what you want in a more expensive machine like the mara or sage DB or whatever. Another advantage is you can use the gaggia and wait for an even better machine on here second hand. All that being said if you have the money to spare and fancy a new machine the lelit are beautiful.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think the cost of a machine matters really what ever learning stage some one is at. The point to realise is that there is a learning curve. That covers the machine. Only problem with that is some may offer more variations than others. Too much playing with that sort of thing before decent consistent drinks can be made isn't a good idea.

Wish grinders were so simple buy they aren't. I'll leave that to others.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL I am not at all sure it is wise for some one to discuss the usual Gaggia and the Mara that way. Unless people buy used there is always a significant loss when sold what ever machine it is. I'd say the Mara is one some one may buy and not want to upgrade to anything other than a different type of machine. It's an HX machine and at some point some one might decide that they must have a dual boiler. What a HX machine needs is water to be run off the group head until it stops boiling. It should be as simple as that. The site resident reviewer reckons it is on this one. The Gaggia in terms of brew temperature stability is an entirely different kettle of fish to the extent that it could well make it more difficult to deal with for a beginner.

Grinders are tricky to discuss and often get upgraded. I suspect that with either machine the option mentioned is going to be ok but owners will wonder about this area especially if they hang around on here. Wish I had used a Mignon but I haven't. Other have and upgraded or bought and maybe wished they had bought something else. Best let them comment.

John

-


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Uriel4953 said:


> Getting a Gaggia classic has no real down sides, if you find that making expresso isn't your thing as long as you don't pay over the odds on the machine, you will easily make your money back selling it on, it also means if you decide you want something more expensive like the lelit again you can sell it on no money lost. It also give you a point of reference for looking at what you want in a more expensive machine like the mara or sage DB or whatever. Another advantage is you can use the gaggia and wait for an even better machine on here second hand. All that being said if you have the money to spare and fancy a new machine the lelit are beautiful.


I think this is good advice. Getting a good used Classic, especially one that has a PID, is a terrific route in, especially paired with a Mignon. I used a classic for about a year I think before I moved to the Lara. When I did, it was because I'd enjoyed the experience and wanted to move it up a notch. When I sold the classic I let it go at a reasonable price because I needed the room and probably lost £40. If I'd not needed the space I could probably have reduced the loss to £20.

£20 - £40 for a hobby that I enjoyed for 6-12 months before I bought the Lara is great value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Mark70,

I started with a Gaggia classic, then went Sage DTP, eventually called in to Bella Barista and ended up with the Lelit Mara and a chrome Mignon Specialita.

Have not looked back and really enjoying them. Your problem might be that starting with the Lelit will have a big learning curve, but you will have fun learning.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Mark70 said:


> Ok. Started looking to upgrade from my Nespresso machine and have just about settled on a Gaggia Classic PID'd
> However I like milky drinks and need to produce 2 in reasonable time and think this may be an issue on the Classic
> So I have now found the Mara. Read the reviews and am considering going down this route
> would it be too big a step up and am I better going the Classic first and upgrading later


this is perfectly rational behaviour . If you like milky drinks then going straight to a Mara is a good option...my only suggestion is to go for a Niche grinder... a bit extra I know, but is a more consistent grinder..

personally I went from tassimo to lelit pl041 with crap grinder to bianca and niche...and I learnt that the grinder really is more important than the espresso machine. I could make great espresso with the niche and the pl041..but like you I prefer milky drinks so an hx or dual boiler is essential.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

I was in the same scenario as you, except I tried out the Aeropress and Mokapot with fresh coffee after the Nespresso and realised I couldn't go back.

I was looking at the Mara for months but saw a Gaggia Classic with PID on here for a decent price so went for it. I'm pretty glad because there's a lot to learn with your first machine and I'd rather be learning these things on a second hand £130 Classic than a 1k Mara.

That said, if you have money to burn then I see no reason why you can't jump straight to an expensive machine of your choosing!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

I started with the Mara, it's been fantastic from the start. I had only used filter methods previously


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's responses. Think I am almost there with a decision. Probably go for a Mara and enjoy the learning curve.

Going to have a trip to Bella Barista but as it's a 240 mile round trip I won't get there till next month and will have to hope they still have one in stock

I will post up when I start using it and I am sure there will be plenty of questions

Many thanks


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Mark70,

Enjoy the trip,

You could phone David and arrange when you will be arriving, after such a long trip it would be a shame to miss him.

I'm confident you will have a great day.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

hubcap said:


> @Mark70,
> 
> Enjoy the trip,
> 
> ...


 Would the be Davecuk ? Does Dave work there?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No, Davecuk does not work there.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

I jumped in with a Mara and a matt black Mignon (I think this combo looks quite retro and I like retro) and do not intend to upgrade either. My hope is they last me until I can no longer make myself a flat white!

My aim was to make coffee better than I can purchase locally. This turned out to be easier than I expected so I'm well chuffed. I'm not obsessive about weights (I do weigh beans into the grinder and coffee in the cup) temperature, pressure etc. and never will be, it's not a hobby just the means to a cup of coffee I enjoy. As far as my aspirations and expectations are concerned I got what I was after. Have I gone a bit over the top? probably.

I took the big step at the start as I didn't want to faff about with a "beginner" machine only to have to start over again. Is this right for you? only you can make that decision.

Good luck and much enjoyment whichever path you take.

This is Lilly


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Mark70 said:


> Would the be Davecuk ? Does Dave work there?


 No mate, Different Dave, very nice guy to talk to.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Started out with a used Gaggia Classic instead of a new Delonghi machine, which turns out to have been a good choice! I'm glad you are missing out the cheap hand grinder phase, it made everything take an age. ?

If you can afford it a Mara is fab, also good enough in my view that most people would only upgrade to a different kind of machine i.e. a dual boiler or fancy sprung lever. If you ever want to start manual pressure profiling you can add in the paddle kit from the Bianca as it is compatible across models.

Mignon is a good grinder but slightly larger burrs make a bigger difference than you expect...

Upgrade path:

1. Skerton hand grinder + Gaggia Classic

2. Mignon + Gaggia Classic

3. Mignon + Mara

4. Mazzer SJ + Mara + La Pav


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

I realised that due to work commitments I cannot get to visit Bella Barista in the near future

The good news is after and exchange of emails on Sunday morning with Claudette I have now ordered the Mara for delivery this Friday. After thinking hard about the grinder I stuck with the Specilita.

The bad news is that this is my birthday present from my wife and the condition of getting it, as she loves the Nespresso (she likes its simplicity when she makes the coffee) is that it stays in its box until my birthday in mid February

So it gives me the time to pick up the bits and pieces I will also need and some beans

We love Mancoco coffee so a trip to see them needs planning in

Im sure I will have loads of questions when I actually get started


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Mark70 said:


> I realised that due to work commitments I cannot get to visit Bella Barista in the near future
> 
> The good news is after and exchange of emails on Sunday morning with Claudette I have now ordered the Mara for delivery this Friday. After thinking hard about the grinder I stuck with the Specilita.
> 
> ...


 You won't regret the Mara. I'm running one now since June and it continues to give pleasure both in the coffee it gives me, and just by looking at it. No great mystique to pulling a shot. Just purge some water from the group head for 12-13 seconds, (time it) then insert portafilter and away you go. Experience will tell you what weight of beans to grind. I like 16g. of Rave Coffee Chatswood blend, ground pretty fine. I don't bother weighing the liquid, just wait until my notional level in my favourite cup is reached.

It's also nicely built and engineered. Good luck.


----------



## MrWarhol (Dec 13, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Started out with a used Gaggia Classic instead of a new Delonghi machine, which turns out to have been a good choice! I'm glad you are missing out the cheap hand grinder phase, it made everything take an age. ?
> 
> If you can afford it a Mara is fab, also good enough in my view that most people would only upgrade to a different kind of machine i.e. a dual boiler or fancy sprung lever. If you ever want to start manual pressure profiling you can add in the paddle kit from the Bianca as it is compatible across models.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this by the way. I was just looking into a new grinder and will check these out, in order, naturally... Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hubcap said:


> No mate, Different Dave, very nice guy to talk to.


 So am I, although I am a different Dave


----------

